# GE ice maker not releasing ice



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I viewed the video, pretty self-explanatory. The paddle does not know the ice tray is full. The water into the ice tray is controlled by a timer that is very accurate. The freezing of the water into ice depends on freezer compartment temperature and air flow. There is a thermocouple in the ice maker which detects the ice maker tray temp. This tells the ice maker's brain the ice is made and it is ready to dump. Most of today's ice maker trays have a small heater element built in to slightly warm the mold to make dumping the ice cubes easier. Especially your type that has the rotating fingers. It sounds as if everything is ready and waiting on the thermocouple to be satisfied. Try lowering the freezer thermostat a couple of settings, give it 24 hrs. and see what happens. David


----------



## lmbgm (Sep 4, 2010)

Thurman said:


> I viewed the video, pretty self-explanatory. The paddle does not know the ice tray is full. The water into the ice tray is controlled by a timer that is very accurate. The freezing of the water into ice depends on freezer compartment temperature and air flow. There is a thermocouple in the ice maker which detects the ice maker tray temp. This tells the ice maker's brain the ice is made and it is ready to dump. Most of today's ice maker trays have a small heater element built in to slightly warm the mold to make dumping the ice cubes easier. Especially your type that has the rotating fingers. It sounds as if everything is ready and waiting on the thermocouple to be satisfied. Try lowering the freezer thermostat a couple of settings, give it 24 hrs. and see what happens. David


ok, I'll try lowering the temperature in the freezer. I just measured and its about 14degF in there right now. the freezer temp setting goes from A - E, I had it set to between C and D.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Our freezer has a digital display
Its usually around 2 f


----------



## lmbgm (Sep 4, 2010)

Its down to -10F now and its been 5hrs. I figure it should be done by now


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

OH my word! I have never seen a residential freezer unit that would go that low. My training taught me that somewhere in the neighborhood of 0ºF. +/- 2ºF. is sufficient. As Dave stated, his is at 2º F, which would be fine. I would question the accuracy of your thermometer, sorry. At 14º F. that would prohibit the making of ice. Having it in the area of 0º F. for 24 hours should produce ice. IF it does not, that a service call may be necessary. Good Luck, David


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine goes down to -10 or so right before a defrost cycle
But it doesn't stay there long
Ticks me off when I go to get ice cream & its hard as a rock


----------



## lmbgm (Sep 4, 2010)

well, its definitely cold enough. I guess its broken


----------

